# Tiffany Lakosky....



## TenPtr

Im sure I just butchered that spelling...   Anyways, anyone else out there in love with her? I know Im not the only one.  For those who arent familiar with the name, she is the one on "Gettin' Close" who slams giant bucks with a bow.  She is more or less perfect.  

I have noticed that all the women on hunting shows are extremely good looking (except for Brenda Valentine and Babe Winkleman's wife).  Where do these ladies come from?


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck

they are not real. they are fictional like a unicorn or a mermaid. it's a marketing ploy.


----------



## lukejlabrecque

ohh yea, she's my future ex wife... isn't she just a dream girl! don't tell my wife i said that


----------



## hevishot

shes alright...Jay Gregory's wife sure aint too good to look at though.....


----------



## Bell_Man

I used to be in love with Tiff until she blocked e-mail address and phone number. Just kidding. She is perfect except for that accent. My new fav is Brittney from Team North Carolina on Dream Season she's definitely my speed.


----------



## GAGE

hevishot said:


> shes alright...Jay Gregory's wife sure aint too good to look at though.....



My thoughts exactly!     

But some of the ladies on this past seasons Dream Season were very delicious to look at!


----------



## Just BB

TenPtr said:


> Anyways, anyone else out there in love with her? I know Im not the only one.  For those who arent familiar with the name, she is the one on "Gettin' Close" who slams giant bucks with a bow.  She is more or less perfect.
> I have noticed that all the women on hunting shows are extremely good looking (except for Brenda Valentine and Babe Winkleman's wife).  Where do these ladies come from?



Must be a new guy


----------



## kevincox

These women have found that being good looking in the hunting industry is very good for the pocket book! There was a need and they catered to it! There is many ways for women to make money off of men and they found one! If your a hot female and you have some drive, you can make money! Men are an easy sale! Am I wrong guys?


----------



## jtomczak

I love Tiffany.  I admit it.


----------



## Jasper

Just BB said:


> Must be a new guy



Yea, but he's got a good point. She is more or less perfect. Much more than less!


----------



## Duck

I  Tiffany.


----------



## dprince

We are out here...


----------



## GA DAWG

I'd like to find one like her but with lots of money. That way she could buy me a farm or 3 in Iowa to hunt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublelung

Yea, me and ole tiff use to date until I found out she was just using me for my body.  That tramp!


----------



## hogdgz

Tiffany is a hottie. My girlfriend knows that if she ever does something wrong, that I will call Tiff up on the phone and we'll get back together just like ole times!!!!


----------



## moondogg

hey hey dont everybody talk  about my gal like that she is gourgous


----------



## 308 WIN

Perfect aint a good enough word for her. On a scale of 1-10, I'll give her a 54.2, now thats HOT!


----------



## doates

I would have to say that the episode where they go bowfishing is one of the best episodes of outdoor television ever produced.


----------



## 308 WIN

Anybody see the one where they were shooting jumping fish with a bow, on a real HOT day?!!! If you did, I need not say another word. If you did not, well, you missed a darn good show.


----------



## 308 WIN

Sorry Doates, guess we were typing at the same time, glad to see you got to enjoy the SHOW!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

come on guys, act like you've seen a woman before.  lakosky is a 6 1/2 on her best day.  just because she hunts doesn't make her a supermodel.

i really dont see whats so great about her, but maybe I just have high expectations.

(now I'll brace for all of the "you must be gay" jokes.)


----------



## Lead Poison

*Tiffany's cute, but...*

What's all the fuss? We have female members here on this forum as pretty as Tiffany.


----------



## 308 WIN

OK. You MUST be gay.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

308 WIN said:


> OK. You MUST be gay.


there's one.


----------



## Murdock

I anit seen none of them has yawl????? u saze theys purte????


----------



## godogs57

Mine's got em all beat...hands down.


----------



## Oldstick

Lead Poison said:


> What's all the fuss? We have female members here on this forum as pretty as Tiffany.



Something about stripping down to a swim suit while on an outdoors TV show probably is helping Tiffany's numbers quite a bit.


----------



## moondogg

it's not all looks don't forget she just carries herself like i would like, tiff is wondddddddderrrrrr full


----------



## Apex Predator

Where do I find her on the web?  You guys have got me curious now!


----------



## lukejlabrecque

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> come on guys, act like you've seen a woman before.  lakosky is a 6 1/2 on her best day.  just because she hunts doesn't make her a supermodel.
> 
> i really dont see whats so great about her, but maybe I just have high expectations.
> 
> (now I'll brace for all of the "you must be gay" jokes.)



it's not totally about her being just hot, she is very pretty,  in a wholesome way, not supermodel way and she is just totally cool and has a great personality and loves to hunt which gives her a million cool points in my book


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

Apex Predator said:


> Where do I find her on the web?  You guys have got me curious now!



Here she is.


----------



## hevishot

uhhh....no


----------



## lukejlabrecque

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> Here she is.



ohh heck no that ain't her, click here to see my woman! 


http://www.gettinclose.com/


----------



## urbaneruralite

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> come on guys, act like you've seen a woman before.  lakosky is a 6 1/2 on her best day.  just because she hunts doesn't make her a supermodel.
> 
> i really dont see whats so great about her, but maybe I just have high expectations.
> 
> (now I'll brace for all of the "you must be gay" jokes.)



I agree, except for the supermodel part. Have you seen one of those sticks lately? Yuck.

Anyway,  you have to add points for what she does. If you add the points, even Margaret Hice is a hottie. Its that way with any woman. When I take mine to the range, I have to hang around her the whole time just so she can have time to shoot without being bothered.


----------



## Gunner308

The girl from Martin archery isnt to shabby herself.


----------



## How2fish

QUOTE=balvarik;1479666]My 13 year old was reading over my shoulder and said go to ESPN cause Cindy is way hotter!
He helped me out and this is his idea of a hunting buddy!
I am in for a long four and a half more years of him in school chasing!
Mike[/QUOTE]

I'd have to agree and she is NUTS in a good way.....


----------



## Buck

balvarik said:


> My 13 year old was reading over my shoulder and said go to ESPN cause Cindy is way hotter!
> He helped me out and this is his idea of a hunting buddy!
> I am in for a long four and a half more years of him in school chasing!
> Mike



"Cougar Bait!"


----------



## 12mcrebel

shes fine


----------



## Son

*Tif*

Don't say nothing about anybodys looks until after you've looked in a mirror. 
and make sure your glasses are on.

Could this be who ya'll talking about?


----------



## Gunner308

Where did you come across that pic and who exactly is she????????????????


----------



## Lead Poison

Son said:


> Don't say nothing about anybodys looks until after you've looked in a mirror.
> and make sure your glasses are on.
> 
> Could this be who ya'll talking about?
> 
> 
> Wow, I told you guys not to underestimate the female members here on Woody's!


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Yep*



Lead Poison said:


> What's all the fuss? We have female members here on this forum as pretty as Tiffany.



*YOU* have my vote!


----------



## firebreather

Lead Poison said:


> Wow, I told you guys not to underestimate the female members here on Woody's!





 gooooooooooodddddddn golllllllllllyyyyyyyyy missssss mollllllyyyyyyyy


----------



## Son

I ain't telling, but we've had a lot of guys joining our archery club ever since she joined. Can't hit the broadside of a barn, but who cares?>


----------



## westcobbdog

have ya'll cleared this topic with Doenightmare beforehand? 
he narrowly escaped stalking charges from Tiffany last time.


----------



## msdins

Heres the reason we all love her.









and for those who havent seen it here is a snapshot from the bowfishing episode...


----------



## southwoodshunter

Son said:


> I ain't telling, but we've had a lot of guys joining our archery club ever since she joined. Can't hit the broadside of a barn, but who cares?>



Boys will be boys.... no matter how old you are..

Thought you guys were impressed by women that could hunt, not ones that strip down ... since you said she couldn't hit the side of the barn


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

tiffanys hot love watching her show.ol girl in leadpoisons post is fine to.


----------



## Son

*Tif*



> since you said she couldn't hit the side of the barn



Ha, gotcha, Have no idea who that is, and there's no archery club around here. It's a picture somebody put on my website..could be photoshop, far as i know. But ya gotta admit, she's got good form.


----------



## Abolt20

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> tiffanys hot love watching her show.ol girl in leadpoisons post is fine to.



You know it!!!


----------



## 308 WIN

msdins said:


> Heres the reason we all love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those who havent seen it here is a snapshot from the bowfishing episode...



Yep, thats her alright!! Told yall it was a good show!


----------



## dray63077

Tiffanys HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Rackbuster

SON all I got to say is GOOD GOOBLY GOO.

What about the three that have their own hunting program don't remember the name of the show but have watch it some,they sure do flaunt it on it.


----------



## TenPtr

When I started this thread I had no idea that it would be such a hit.  Theres nothing quite like a woman that loves to hunt


----------



## bowhunterwill

After actually meeting her and Lee last year I have been hatching my plan to run him over with a truck so I could marry the widow.

Two of the nicest people I have ever met.  But still gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## Lead Poison

bowhunterwill said:


> After actually meeting her and Lee last year I have been hatching my plan to run him over with a truck so I could marry the widow.
> 
> Two of the nicest people I have ever met.  But still gotta do what a mans gotta do



It's great to hear they're a good, down to earth couple who love to hunt.


----------



## doenightmare

westcobbdog said:


> have ya'll cleared this topic with Doenightmare beforehand?
> he narrowly escaped stalking charges from Tiffany last time.



Newbies WCD - they don't know me and Tiffs history. The stalking charges were dismissed and I was fully exonerated by the way. The restraining order expires next month - so let the games begin. And it weren't me that slit Lee's tires on his Bad Boy Buggy.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

What about that Jennifer on Bucks of Tecomate?  I've seen the show where she shoots the big 8 (really a 10) with the forked G-2 at least 3 times.  She could shoot my gun anytime.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

southwoodshunter said:


> Boys will be boys.... no matter how old you are..
> 
> Thought you guys were impressed by women that could hunt, not ones that strip down ... since you said she couldn't hit the side of the barn



YOU JUST NEED TO HELP THE GIRL OUT.  BUILD HER A WIDER BARN!!!


----------



## fredw

*Let's slow down a little on this one*

Just read through the thread and had to do some editing to remove the picture of the woman shooting the bow (it's been posted here before and has been pulled everytime) and to remove some descriptions.   Let's remember the rules and who else is reading this forum.


----------



## SimpleMan

Woman + camo = Hot
I love 'em all!!


----------



## reylamb

GA DAWG said:


> I'd like to find one like her but with lots of money. That way she could buy me a farm or 3 in Iowa to hunt !!!!!!!!!!!



Then you missed out on finding Tiffany.  Early on she worked as a bank president while Lee scouted, put in food plots, etc.  These days, to my knowledge, neither are working anything other than in the hunting industry.

Tiffany is very laid back, and so is Lee.  Lee is a big ole corn fed young un to.  When I first met him at one of the ATA shows I was a little suprised how big a boy he is..........


----------



## sbrown

Definitely about marketing guys. I don't see how her husband Lee puts up with it. I guess you have to be very secure and have a good marriage. I have met them a few times and also know Jon and Jina Brunson from Jon Brunson Outdoors. Jina is a very pretty lady as well and Jon is a great guy.


----------



## dutchman

SimpleMan said:


> Woman + camo = Hot
> I love 'em all!!



That's Seminolehunter's motto. Right Fulldraw?


----------



## Buck

dutchman said:


> That's Seminolehunter's motto. Right Fulldraw?


----------



## rambo73

*Lord Have Mercy*



doates said:


> I would have to say that the episode where they go bowfishing is one of the best episodes of outdoor television ever produced.



I hear u. I never knew that she was that big up top until i seen that episode. man she's fine.


----------



## Son

*Tif*

What's a thread without good pictures? Everybody was dressed and in good form...
if anybody was offended, they better not go to the beach, read National Georgraphic or Vogue..


----------



## Copper42

Guess I must be one lucky fella.  My wife, also named Tiffany, is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen.  AND she hunts, fishes, has her own F-150 4x4 and 4 wheeler.  Too top it off, I haven't had to clean a deer in two years.  She cleans anything I harvest.


----------



## Son

*Tif*

Copper, you lucky raschal. Congrats to both of ya.


----------



## javelin225ho

guys, Tiff is hot, no doubt, but Cindy is the best......best bod, best eyes, best personality, crazy as it gets and just plain awesome.....

Hey Lead, i wonder if Sarah Evans hunts, if she does, i'd leave Cindy in a heartbeat!


----------



## birddog1

I love Tiffany too.After I win the lotto me and her are going to hook up!


----------



## 12mcrebel

*britney*



Bell_Man said:


> I used to be in love with Tiff until she blocked e-mail address and phone number. Just kidding. She is perfect except for that accent. My new fav is Brittney from Team North Carolina on Dream Season she's definitely my speed.


oh yeah britney!!!!


----------



## potsticker

Lead Poison said:


> What's all the fuss? We have female members here on this forum as pretty as Tiffany.


If you look in person any thing like your avatar, tiffany can crawl to the back of the bus. I just want to die from lead poison.


----------



## secondseason

*Too Funny!!!*

Lead Poison is a man!!!


----------



## satchmo

*real hunting hottie*

Here's my favorite hunting hottie. A finer woman you'll not find in the woods or anywhere.


----------



## potsticker

satchmo said:


> Here's my favorite hunting hottie. A finer woman you'll not find in the woods or anywhere.


If lead poison is a man, does you want to be the husband, or does you want to be the wife?


----------



## Lead Poison

secondseason said:


> Lead Poison is a man!!!



It looks like I need to change my Sara Evans avatar!!!!


----------



## bowhunterwill

Lead Poison said:


> It's great to hear they're a good, down to earth couple who love to hunt.



We were hunting in Iowa and just stopped by their house and they invited us right in and were super hospitable...not many folks on TV would act the way they did...it was the night before Blake Shelton was supposed to be coming and they just acted like normal friendly folks.  My favorite show now


----------



## Pilgrim

She's got nothing on my chainsaw.  Ms Stihl goes w/ me to the woods, stays sharp, and cuts through all the crap!!


----------



## southwoodshunter

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> YOU JUST NEED TO HELP THE GIRL OUT.  BUILD HER A WIDER BARN!!!




Apparently I would be more successful at showing her how to shoot a big buck..like the one in my avatar


----------



## SnowHunter

southwoodshunter said:


> Apparently I would be more successful at showing her how to shoot a big buck..like the one in my avatar



You tell em Lady!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile

I love Tiffany as well. And I think she loves me back. I met her at the ATA show and we hit it off real well. haha. I do enjoy watching her shoot those big ol bucks on TV. Now if I can just get Lee out of the way.


----------



## KDarsey

Gut_Pile said:


> I love Tiffany as well. And I think she loves me back. I met her at the ATA show and we hit it off real well. haha. I do enjoy watching her shoot those big ol bucks on TV. Now if I can just get Lee out of the way.



 Looks like she's taken..... Done let this young man snatch her away...
   Ya'll was draggin' ya feet and look who got her......


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

i don't believe ive seen said picture of 'woman shooting bow' can uh... somebody pm that to me or is that against the rules?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

haha not to many posts get more than a few hundred views... well apparently the words "tiffany lakosky" trigger SOMETHING and its viewed almost 2.5k times  probably by some of the same people


----------



## gawhitetail

*I'm with Fred*

I have not seen one thing on this thread that reminded you that she is another man's wife.  Show some respect.

Remember that whole "Thou shalt not covet anonther man's wife"?

You all better get right.


----------



## Copper42

I saw Miranda Lambert take a nice buck with a bow on a hunting show a couple weeks ago with Blake Shelton and Mike Wadell.  She is one super hot woman in camo.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Copper42 said:


> I saw Miranda Lambert take a nice buck with a bow on a hunting show a couple weeks ago with Blake Shelton and Mike Wadell.  She is one super hot woman in camo.



i saw that show too... the nuge was on there! they played some pretty good tunes and killed some good deer


----------



## tattooed archer

Hear are some pics. from 07 ATA show one's of Tif, the other Angie Ross and Vicky Cinsireulo something like that.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

*You guys have got it all wrong...*



Lead Poison said:


> What's all the fuss? We have female members here on this forum as pretty as Tiffany.



I have been watching this thread and its kind of funny, has got tons of response, but I just can't sit back and keep my mouth shut cause ya'll are asking for it  It is no easier finding a good looking guy that knows how to hunt and fish, and still mow the grass, feed animals and plant food plots.... the ladies don't have it any easier than you do cause I've been single for a year now and I have yet to find a guy that comes close to what I might be interested in and it isn't all about looks or money. Of course I could probably find them on the outdoor channel... Oh I thought about it more than once before posting this, but like I said, you guys are asking for it


----------



## kevincox

Tomboy Boots said:


> I have been watching this thread and its kind of funny, has got tons of response, but I just can't sit back and keep my mouth shut cause ya'll are asking for it  It is no easier finding a good looking guy that knows how to hunt and fish, and still mow the grass, feed animals and plant food plots.... the ladies don't have it any easier than you do cause I've been single for a year now and I have yet to find a guy that comes close to what I might be interested in and it isn't all about looks or money. Of course I could probably find them on the outdoor channel... Oh I thought about it more than once before posting this, but like I said, you guys are asking for it


I got a feeling your going to get a full pm box from this post! Nice pics!


----------



## Southern Droptine

yeah too bad there arent any tiffany lakoskys around tifton


----------



## larpyn

kevincox said:


> I got a feeling your going to get a full pm box from this post! Nice pics!



You got that right!  It takes a confident woman to throw out some pics on the internet. Very nice. 
I'll stick with my wife though.


----------



## dutchman

kevincox said:


> I got a feeling your going to get a full pm box from this post! Nice pics!



Seminolehunter will be along shortly...


----------



## 60Grit

dutchman said:


> Seminolehunter will be along shortly...


 
In sepia tone....

View attachment 87736


----------



## billy336

I keep waiting for her bathing suit calendar to come out, anyone seen one yet?


----------



## gamuddawg151

Tiffany is a ture babe.That Vicky Sangler on Dream Season is hot to.Also Gina Brunson from Jon Brunson Outdoors is hot


----------



## Dub

Tiff is a cutie....no doubt.

The world needs more hotties wielding bows.  Sometimes...just before I wake up....I dream about an Amazon nation....


----------



## woody777

Post pics for us that are uninformed.


----------



## Dub

Tomboy Boots said:


> I have been watching this thread and its kind of funny, has got tons of response, but I just can't sit back and keep my mouth shut cause ya'll are asking for it  It is no easier finding a good looking guy that knows how to hunt and fish, and still mow the grass, feed animals and plant food plots.... the ladies don't have it any easier than you do cause I've been single for a year now and I have yet to find a guy that comes close to what I might be interested in and it isn't all about looks or money. Of course I could probably find them on the outdoor channel... Oh I thought about it more than once before posting this, but like I said, you guys are asking for it



Dangitnow girl.......them's some mighty fine fishin' pants you wearin there.  

Don't you worry a bit....you'll find 'em soon enough.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I'm kinda glad my girlfriend stays at home during deer season.  Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm kinda glad my girlfriend stays at home during deer season.  Is nothing sacred anymore?



yyyup what he said


----------



## gonehuntin

this thread is pointless without more pictures


----------



## hound dog

tattooed archer said:


> Hear are some pics. from 07 ATA show one's of Tif, the other Angie Ross and Vicky Cinsireulo something like that.



You pimp you.


----------



## Gadget

Bell_Man said:


> My new fav is Brittney from Team North Carolina on Dream Season she's definitely my speed.




You know that's Jason(limbhanger)'s wife. She is a cuttie. I mistook her for Tiffany @ the NWTF show in Nashville a couple years back. 

Book a Turkey or Deer hunt on their new lease in Nebraska and you can enjoy Britteny cooking your meals and maybe even have her as a personal guide....


----------



## CL3

TenPtr,     Babe Winkleman,s wife is HOTTTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter

Here is a picture of my favorite hunting female. She goes with me deer hunting every time she gets a chance and also helps me put up deer stands,and plant food plots.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm kinda glad my girlfriend stays at home during deer season.  Is nothing sacred anymore?



nothing is sacred.

I would enjoy having LL at camp once in a while, but not every weekend!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

You guys are too funny when it comes to this female hunter.  

I like hunting with Females...You learn more about the opposite sex when your not thinking about climbing into the sack with them.  I hunt with a couple...one is married and has two kids and she calls me her little brother.  It is funny, she has taught me more about what a woman really wants in a man, than any pictures of chicks like your worshipped Tiffany.  She has a busy life but i got her into bowhunting and she hunted with me countless times.  She was more eager to go than any other person i hunted with at that point in time.  

Another gal i hunt with is married also and her husband hunts as well, but has a very busy schedule.  She can not shoot a deer or hog in the heart lung area to save her life, but she can shoot ten rings in a target all day long.  I personally do not understand that, but she loves to hunt and even hunted with me when i went to afowler's place and hunted before i deployed this year.  She is always one to break plans to go hunting and is always the first to ask if i plan to hunt on a given weekend.  

The final gal i hunted with is a fox and i would have married her because we held very similar interests... and she was a fox!!  She loves to predator and small game hunt but i could not get her to ever deer hunt.  I took her bear hunting a few times but it did not interest her either.  She is not married and was not interested in relationships with dudes...ever.  She was not the run of the mill chick, she loved to dress up and go out for a night on the town with her significant other, but was the first to go bird and rabbit hunting.  She invited me to go pheasant hunting in SD last year but there was no way i could get the time off and besides..they are only brids.  

Point is, alot of females have more drive to hunt than some men do...and whether or not a female is a hottie or not does not mean that she is not a suitable hunting partner.  

Just clear it with the wife first...or the wrath of wife might bestow upon you like never before.


----------



## Jim Thompson

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Point is, alot fo females have more drive to hunt than some men do...and whether or not a female is a hottie or not does not mean that she is not a suitable hunting partner.
> 
> Just clear it with the wife first...or the wrath of wife might bestow upon you like never before.




lol yeah I can hear me now...hey LL me and bubbabuck are gonna be in Ill for the next 6 days. Oh yeah do you mind if we take your hott friend (insert any name here) with us, I hear she likes to hunt too


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> lol yeah I can hear me now...hey LL me and bubbabuck are gonna be in Ill for the next 6 days. Oh yeah do you mind if we take your hott friend (insert any name here) with us, I hear she likes to hunt too







So can we take her with us ??.....How hot HOT is she ????


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> So can we take her with us ??.....How hot HOT is she ????



I figured you would enjoy this


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

If your refering to the Stacey i was talking about, yea she would go if you were hunting small game but your "game" will not work.  You do not have the proper equipment to play in her ballfield if you know what i mean.


----------



## lonesome dove

switch hitter?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

lonesome dove said:


> switch hitter?



LD,  I said we had alot in common...I like women too!


----------



## LLove

Jim Thompson said:


> lol yeah I can hear me now...hey LL me and bubbabuck are gonna be in Ill for the next 6 days. Oh yeah do you mind if we take your hott friend (insert any name here) with us, I hear she likes to hunt too



have at it honey 

but enjoy the hunt and keep in mind it might be your last cause its gonna be hard to hunt with broken arms and legs, and a wound to the chest from a 40 at point blank..  so dont do something stupid. k? thx.

Have fun! love you!!   .. no matter how stupid you are for thinking that you're EVER taking a woman besides me with you.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I guess that settles that...bubba its me and you brother


----------



## LLove

Jim Thompson said:


> I guess that settles that...bubba its me and you brother



heeeey you're a quick one


----------



## southwoodshunter

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> You guys are too funny when it comes to this female hunter.
> 
> 
> Point is, alot of females have more drive to hunt than some men do...and whether or not a female is a hottie or not does not mean that she is not a suitable hunting partner.
> 
> 
> I am one of those types, I have had guys call me & ask me questions about hunting, even had one call me to help him track a deer... now that is a compliment.
> I would rather hunt than shop & my last BF didn't hunt & he gave me the devil about hunting, note I said last..
> Not a swing hitter either, just love to hunt. I plan my vacation days around gun season & the rut.
> I met a man at a WMA a few years ago, & he invited me to go turkey hunting with him, I though Oh, your wife will have none of that, but after she met me & realized I was not after him, & I was just one of the boys when it came to hunting, she told me I could go with him anytime. that says alot for my character. I may not be hot as Tiffany but I'm not her age either. But I am more dedicated than some of the men I now. The guys on here that talk about how great it is to hunt with their ladies, know how great it is to share their love of the outdoors with them.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

SouthWoodshunter...

You can go with me anytime...so long as you can keep hunting spots a secret better than others can and do not mind splitting gas!


----------



## southwoodshunter

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> SouthWoodshunter...
> 
> You can go with me anytime...so long as you can keep hunting spots a secret better than others can and do not mind splitting gas!



It's a deal, When ever you're ready....


----------



## bubbabuck

LLove said:


> have at it honey
> 
> but enjoy the hunt and keep in mind it might be your last cause its gonna be hard to hunt with broken arms and legs, and a wound to the chest from a 40 at point blank..  so dont do something stupid. k? thx.
> 
> Have fun! love you!!   .. no matter how stupid you are for thinking that you're EVER taking a woman besides me with you.







No...No......She was going with me !!!.....Please ??



However in the event you do inflict all that pain on JT.......I would like to watch......watching him bleeed has given me years of entertainment !!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:


> I guess that settles that...bubba its me and you brother


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

bubbabuck said:


> However in the event you do inflict all that pain on JT.......I would like to watch......watching him bleeed has given me years of entertainment !!



I think fetishes should have their own forum.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

southwoodshunter said:


> It's a deal, When ever you're ready....



See you in January possibly.


----------



## bubbabuck

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I think fetishes should have their own forum.





Oh no.....I think its turned into one !!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER




----------



## Jim Thompson

ohhh wahhhhh


----------



## puredrenalin

I met her and Lee along with the Bronsons, at the Big Buck Expo in Lakeland FL, All 4 of them are just like they are on the shows, down to earth and very friendly. Got a hug from Gina, and I can honestly say that the video on both of them are non re-touched or anything, both girls are VERY HOT....and kill lots of critters, it doesnt get much better than that, Ginas hubby (I cant remember his name) and Lee are both very lucky guys!!


----------



## cball917

i was looking at the pic of her and gut pile and noticed the blinding light of that rock on her finger. she is still a very pretty lady


----------



## LLove

bubbabuck said:


> No...No......She was going with me !!!.....Please ??
> 
> 
> 
> However in the event you do inflict all that pain on JT.......I would like to watch......watching him bleeed has given me years of entertainment !!



yeah seeing somebody chase down a truck that ran over them and dive in has to be a once in a lifetime experience lol


----------



## bubbabuck

LLove said:


> yeah seeing somebody chase down a truck that ran over them and dive in has to be a once in a lifetime experience lol







I thought so to.......but then I realized it just keeps going and going and going !!!


----------



## Allen Waters




----------



## Hoyt

Dang Tomboy those are some pretty pictures..wish I didn't hate mow'n grass so much...and Tiff is just a little too short. Good thing I like to hunt alone I guess.


----------



## LittleBigDoe12

Ooooooooooooo  Lllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## gradygirl

LLove said:


> have at it honey
> 
> but enjoy the hunt and keep in mind it might be your last cause its gonna be hard to hunt with broken arms and legs, and a wound to the chest from a 40 at point blank..  so dont do something stupid. k? thx.
> 
> Have fun! love you!!   .. no matter how stupid you are for thinking that you're EVER taking a woman besides me with you.




You tell them LLove, I'm with ya all the way!!!! Nobody is going w/ him instead of me either!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Smells like a trust issue to me...


----------



## 60Grit

hunterswife said:


> You tell them LLove, I'm with ya all the way!!!! Nobody is going w/ him instead of me either!!!


 
It is at this point in the game where you men need to be familiar with these keywords, for your own safety....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=141240&highlight=pay+attention


----------



## LLove

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Smells like a trust issue to me...



only on a technicality.. its not that we dont trust them in our relationships not to cheat.. its that we dont trust them not to be *^&% stupid and do something to make us mad. Thus making us either go with them from now on or keep them home, RUINing our alone time we have while they're gone. 




60Grit said:


> It is at this point in the game where you men need to be familiar with these keywords, for your own safety....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=141240&highlight=pay+attention



SEE!!! 60 gets it.. whats wrong with the rest of ya? ****


----------



## deuce

It's easy to see what most of you guys are thinking about when your alone in the woods.


----------



## TenPtr

give me a break.   Any man can do some window shopping.  No need for ethics here, we are dealing with a great looking gal who makes her living by killing massive bucks.  Its simply AWESOME.


----------



## Muygrande

I guess it's okay for you guy's to dream but I can guarantee you that Lee made Tiffany into an outdoorswoman!! I found a keeper (Who's Georgia Bred!!) who's  Dad and Brother hunted and grew up on the farm and I taught her how to shoot and hunt! Teach the one you got or find one that wants to learn!! 

Mine has punished her share of big bucks, has won the LYCH title in every Sporting Clays tournament we've entered this year and is the best Momma I could ask for fer my Chillun'!! What else could I want (unless her and Tiffany somehow became friends???)  ............Anyway  I know there's some good looking Georgia and Florida Girls on here and cain't believe they've let y'all go this far without retaliating! ('Cept Tomboy! Good Show!) 
This is my choice since she was 17 and I don't regret it!






Y'all don't pay that big 'ole ugly Georgia Boy no attention!!


----------



## Plumbergeek

Just wanted to stir the pot a little more.............













 You would have a BIG HEAD too if you was married to Tiff !


----------



## Doc_5729

Tomboy Boots said:


> I have been watching this thread and its kind of funny, has got tons of response, but I just can't sit back and keep my mouth shut cause ya'll are asking for it  It is no easier finding a good looking guy that knows how to hunt and fish, and still mow the grass, feed animals and plant food plots.... the ladies don't have it any easier than you do cause I've been single for a year now and I have yet to find a guy that comes close to what I might be interested in and it isn't all about looks or money. Of course I could probably find them on the outdoor channel... Oh I thought about it more than once before posting this, but like I said, you guys are asking for it




You know, it sure was nice stumbling across a lady putting a bunch of grown men drooling like youn'uns in their place.

This thread is funny, like they never seen a woman before.

Sorry you're having problems finding a man that can fit the bill. I can do everything you listed, hunt, fish, build anything you want, wood or steel doesn't matter, electrical, plumbing, hvac. Run any tractor made and any attachment that goes with it. 

Had a heck of a garden this past year with a great stand of corn, in two fields. Though the drought did almost ruin the second crop. But the freezers are full.

The Dove fields did great as well, but the birds didn't co-operate since the guys across the road baited heavy and opened season a week early. (But those Federal boys took them to Atlanta for a few nights of good rest on concrete beds)

The food plots are green. The deer are abundant, the dove are still flying, the turkey are scratching and the rabbits are, well you know about rabbits.

And the hogs are ready for the slaughter house. We fattened those up pretty good.

But seriously, a good man is hard too find and there's only one of me.

So there's really only one problem.

I'm already taken.

btw, that's a nice horse you have there as well. I broke a few of those in my younger days......


----------



## baker7mm

*smokin hot*

yeah my wife deleted all the future recording of getting close... she always ask if I am watching my girlfriend catch deer. You only say I wish, once....


----------



## SnowHunter

baker7mm said:


> yeah my wife deleted all the future recording of getting close... she always ask if I am watching my girlfriend catch deer. You only say I wish, once....


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning

Apex Predator said:


> Where do I find her on the web?  You guys have got me curious now!


At  www.gettinclose.com

I'd love to hunt with her....she's hilarious!


----------



## MKW

*...*

I would not trade my wife for 10 Tiffany Lakowskys. 

Mike


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Hey Mike,
That avatar expired in April


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I don't watch much TV, so I've never actually seen "Gettin' Close" and I've only seen one episode of "Jon Brunson Outdoors."  This is brilliant marketing though.  I know that if I had to choose between watching Bill Jordan and his team or Toxey Haas and his team and watching Tiffany or Gina, it's a no-brainer.  I just wish I could meet someone who shares my interests instead of giving me crap everytime I want to go hunting or fishing instead of doing something she wants to do.  I'm not looking for someone who looks like Tiff or Gina, but I definitely wouldn't kick her out of the bed (of the truck, of course) if she did.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning

Hey "Dead Eye Eddy" -  the only crap i give my hubby is if I get to go with him or not! HAHAHA!!! i get upset when i'm stuck at work and can't go hunting or fishing.  But at least i'm his favorite hunting partner.....and i'm the co-captain of the boat! HAHA!! Good luck finding that perfect wife!!


----------



## How2fish

kevincox said:


> These women have found that being good looking in the hunting industry is very good for the pocket book! There was a need and they catered to it! There is many ways for women to make money off of men and they found one! If your a hot female and you have some drive, you can make money! Men are an easy sale! Am I wrong guys?



Nope just look at the "news people" on CNN somebody tell how its only babes under 30 have 70% of the air time...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

JerkBait said:


> this thread is kinda ridiculous. i get to hunt with this girl every time i go and frankly, tiffany (married) lakosky, doesnt ever cross my mind. id be ashamed for her to see a post from me on here about how i was obsessed with tiffany and i bet yalls wives would be too. shes a pretty girl but mines prettier.



Hey JB, Just because you've won the lottery doesn't mean you need to rub it in the rest of our faces.  J/K.  Congratulations on finding your soulmate, but you better keep her happy, or I'll steal her away from you.


----------



## OkieHunter

She is one fine looking women and one heckova deer hunter
here is a link
http://www.womenbowhunters.us/featured-tiffany.html


----------



## Nitro

Jerkbait is my new internet idol..........

Nice catch!! She is gorgeous.


----------



## larpyn

JerkBait said:


> this thread is kinda ridiculous. i get to hunt with this girl every time i go and frankly, tiffany (married) lakosky, doesnt ever cross my mind. id be ashamed for her to see a post from me on here about how i was obsessed with tiffany and i bet yalls wives would be too. shes a pretty girl but mines prettier.



Dude, never ever,ever,ever put a pic of your girl on the internet. Then brag about her. Someone is going to photoshop her to death then re-post the pic. Be prepared. I would pull the pic. Fair warning issued.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Could not bring myself to destroy such a pretty face! 
So I just Posterized Her.......


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Plumbergeek said:


> Could not bring myself to destroy such a pretty face!
> So I just Posterized Her.......



It's now mounted on the ceiling over his bed.


----------



## slipknot

OkieHunter said:


> She is one fine looking women and one h__ ova deer hunter
> here is a link
> http://www.womenbowhunters.us/featured-tiffany.html



Deer Hunter, Schmer Hunter.Lets see that video of the bikini again.....


----------



## Plumbergeek

> It's now mounted on the ceiling over his bed.



LOL... No my wife made me take it down


----------



## larpyn

Plumbergeek said:


> LOL... No my wife made me take it down



 You guys are killin' me.


----------



## JerkBait

Alright figured it was time to take her off. She said she wants royalties for yall printin out copies!


----------



## T.P.

I like when she shoots fish.


----------



## whitetail hunter

Tiffany she is fineeeeeeeeee wish I could have someone like her one day


----------



## chpeterson

LOL..Tiff is laughing all the way to the bank..Hmm..Who ever backed them to get started saw a gold mine. Donald Trump maybe..LOL. Lets get this hot blonde and a bunch of prime QDM land in Iowa and make some big money. Over $2 billion in sugar beet crush sold...LOL..and the deer on my place walk right past it.  She is good looking no doubt, but we all have made them rich. How about Haley Heath..is she not from GA..or the guys wife on Aarron's outdoors ?


----------



## whitetail hunter

Attn all members attn all members anyone with a pretty blond 14 or 15 year old girl I'm in need of one contact me please hahahahahahhahahah jk


----------



## Deano

doublelung said:


> Yea, me and ole tiff use to date until I found out she was just using me for my body.  That tramp!



you too


----------



## whitetail hunter

Were all gonna get throwed off in a min went from hunting to talking aboutwomen


----------



## whitetail hunter

well we got moved lol least its warm around the campfire haha


----------



## walkerhunter94

yall stop talkin about my wife.. Lee just thinks she is his! but she aint she just does that show with her she dont love him she loves me!


----------



## T.P.

It's hot down here.


----------



## whitetail hunter

There's only one way to see who's tiffanys really is a old walker texas ranger shoot out


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Well, she said she doesn't cook, so she is out.....

Besides, Julie Krueter is WAY hotter IMHO.


----------



## whitetail hunter

What about let methink no she's the hottest one


----------



## golffreak

No thanks. Talks way too much.


----------



## cathooker

Lord, Boys, Ya'll really do not have a clue....


----------



## NOYDB

165,000 + page views.

And she's not even a Redhead!!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

Im still having dreams about SARA EVANS......Tiffany who? SARA..GOTTA MIGHTY!!!!!!


----------



## cramer

Melissa Bachman gets my vote
She's from Minnesota looks like the Presidential candidate, talks like her, and she hunts


----------



## dmedd

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Well, she said she doesn't cook, so she is out.....
> 
> Besides, Julie Krueter is WAY hotter IMHO.



We have a ((((((WINNER))))))!!!! Julie is one good looking lady!!!


----------



## Sterlo58

altamaha stalker said:


> well, she said she doesn't cook, so she is out.....:d
> 
> besides, julie krueter is way hotter imho.



yep


----------



## Troy Butler

X4 on  Julie Krueter or Nicole Jones hubba hubba hubba!


----------



## pstrahin

Troy Butler said:


> X4 on  Julie Krueter or Nicole Jones hubba hubba hubba!



Always go for an ugly girl
Thats the only kind
she'll never ever leave you
and if she does then you won't mind.


----------



## secondseason

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Well, she said she doesn't cook, so she is out.....
> 
> Besides, Julie Krueter is WAY hotter IMHO.



Julie Krueter is also a very sweet person.  I got to meet her last year at the ATA show, very genuine.


----------



## RNC

secondseason said:


> Julie Krueter is also a very sweet person. I got to meet her last year at the ATA show, very genuine.


 
pics please


----------



## EuroTech

she has my vote


----------



## slipknot

RNC said:


> pics please



Ask and you shall receive....


----------



## tournament fisher

tiffany is alright in my book and i love her accent.


----------



## whitetail hunter

slipknot said:


> Ask and you shall receive....



Dang I'm getting my gf some of these haha


----------



## Cleburne

Tiffany is way easy on the eyes.


----------



## HALOJmpr

godogs57 said:


> Mine's got em all beat...hands down.




I'm with ya Hank!  Of course this attention from the stalkerazzi  is why I don't put her pics on here


----------



## Benelliguy

I'll take Julie Kreuter any day over Tiff!


----------



## arcame

met her in person, not impressed. very arogant.


----------



## fish hawk

308 WIN said:


> Perfect aint a good enough word for her. On a scale of 1-10, I'll give her a 54.2, now thats HOT!



There aint no such a thing as a perfect woman.Just see what happens when they dont get there way


----------



## fish hawk

arcame said:


> met her in person, not impressed. Very arogant.


see


----------



## PappyHoel

Yuck


----------



## T.P.

BaabOOOmm.


----------



## Crickett

PappyHoel said:


> Yuck



Restraining order again, huh?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Meh, Tiff don't do anything for me. Fake barbie gals ain't my thing.


----------



## groundhawg

Lead Poison said:


> What's all the fuss? We have female members here on this forum as pretty as Tiffany.



Can not be proven with out pictures.


----------



## sinclair1

NCHillbilly said:


> Meh, Tiff don't do anything for me. Fake barbie gals ain't my thing.


 I like fancy gals, but don't really understand the appeal over someone just because they are on TV. A solid 6 suddenly becomes a 10 because they have some fame.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'll take a solid 6 on any sober day.


----------

